
Uber drags Ola to court over 'false bookings' - donbox
http://m.timesofindia.com/business/india-business/Uber-drags-Ola-to-court-over-false-bookings/articleshow/51521188.cms
======
donbox
From the article "Uber has also alleged that Ola exploited a "loophole" in its
system by using data-only numbers - to which calls cannot be made - to create
multiple fake accounts and has sought damages due to cancellations, investment
made on drivers who have left, trip fare and reputation".

~~~
donbox
also, another story about Uber doing the same thing to Lyft
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6067663/this-is-ubers-
play...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6067663/this-is-ubers-playbook-for-
sabotaging-lyft)

